# Will the USCutter 24" Laserpoint Vinyl Cutter work with CorelDraw X4?



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Can someone let me know there feedback on this plotter and will it work with Corel X4.Thanks
NEW USCutter 24" Laserpoint Vinyl Cutter w/CONTOUR CUT
Laser alignment for true CONTOUR CUTTING - USCutter!


----------



## odoyale rules (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Uscutters*

Hey. I don't know if it will work with Corel X4, but I have the cutter, and it works great. I got it a few months ago, and it has just about paid itself off. It's cheap, and does the job.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Uscutters*

I have it also and yes it works with X4. Works good, have not used the contour cutting feature yet though.


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Uscutters*



veedub3 said:


> I have it also and yes it works with X4. Works good, have not used the contour cutting feature yet though.


Can you cut right from X4?
I have the laserpoint 24" hooked up to a laptop so I can keep it away from where my main computer is and I have to import a eps file to signblazer from Corel X4.
I am just wondering if I can cut right from Corel if I move the cutter.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Uscutters*

I am using x4 also but I do not use the sign blazer software that came with the laserpoint I am using sign cut x2. I just got my Laserpoint about 2 weeks ago and when I called tech support about connection issues he remote accessed my computer and correctly set up my cutter to cut with sign balzer (even though I don't use it) and the sign cut x2 software and with sign cut yes I cut straight from corel draw. Sign cut has a plug in not sure about sign blazer though. I installed it but have not done anything else with it so I do not know if you can cut straight from corel .


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Uscutters*



odoyale rules said:


> Hey. I don't know if it will work with Corel X4, but I have the cutter, and it works great. I got it a few months ago, and it has just about paid itself off. It's cheap, and does the job.


Thank you for such a quick response.Thinking about taking on a 2nd machine and for the money it looked GREAT but looks can be deceiving so thats why I asked!!!!!God Bless and please remember all the people of Haiti.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re: Uscutters*



leisure said:


> Can someone let me know there feedback on this plotter and will it work with Corel X4.Thanks
> NEW USCutter 24" Laserpoint Vinyl Cutter w/CONTOUR CUT
> Laser alignment for true CONTOUR CUTTING - USCutter!


Kimon Brown did an in depth review of the USCutter Laserpoint 24 back in June 2008 on Signforums.com (Powered by Invision Power Board) but I think you have to sign up to the forum to see it. Was thinking about cutting and pasting it on this forum, but I don't know if that would be ok with Kimon.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

JV thanks for the info. I joined that site a long time ago and had long since forgotten it but I did get a chance to see the review by Kimon. I was curious about the contour cutting feature even though I doubt I will ever use it. I have had my laserpoint 5 weeks and I am still learning it so the info was very helpful


----------



## agile4 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Uscutters*



veedub3 said:


> I have it also and yes it works with X4. Works good, have not used the contour cutting feature yet though.


A number of months ago you said you cut direct from Corel with the LaserPoint 24.

How? I have all but given up trying to make it work.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Uscutters*



agile4 said:


> A number of months ago you said you cut direct from Corel with the LaserPoint 24.
> 
> How? I have all but given up trying to make it work.
> 
> ...


I am using the Singcut Pro software instead of Signblazer. Signcut has a plugin for Corel that allows you to cut directly from the program. The Laserpoint 24 was the third cutter added to my shop and each cutter came with different software. I did not feel like devoting the extra time to learn them all so I just stuck to what I knew which was Signcut. I didn't even install Singblazer so I have no idea what it can do, but the USCutter forums can answer many of your questions about that particular software. Also call the US Cutter tech support, they can access your computer remotely and set it up for you and perform a test cut to make sure it is communicating. When I called it took them less than 3 minutes to have it working. My problem was that it was hooked up to a PCI Serial Card and they had me switch to a USB setup. Apparently the PCI was causing the communication errors but since the switch it has been working great.

Give them a call they will have you up and running in no time. It may take them forever to answer the phone but once you get them on the line, they will sort it out for you.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

You will not be able to cut using ONLY Corel Draw with this cutter. It does not have a driver. The only way is to use another program that works with this cutter and export a compatible file from Corel Draw to it.

There are also programs like mentioned above that have a plug in feature that allows you to export directly from Corel, but then you will need to purchase two programs unless you end up getting one with your cutter.


----------



## bakoo7 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Uscutters*



odoyale rules said:


> Hey. I don't know if it will work with Corel X4, but I have the cutter, and it works great. I got it a few months ago, and it has just about paid itself off. It's cheap, and does the job.


hi can u tell me please how much dose it cost and do they deliver to ENGLAND LONDON


----------

